# 2013 Cruze 1.4.....P0302 Misfire



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

It's running rough, got code P0302 and P0300

Put in a new set of AC plugs, same as what was in it, still the same. Tried a coil pack from a similar Cruze, no better. 

Could it be an injector....How hard to change them?

62,000 miles on it


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Some of suggested the boots and springs also.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Some of suggested the boots and springs also.


I took the whole unit, coil, boots the works from my other Cruze....didn't help a bit. Probably didn't hurt to change the plugs with 60K on it, but they are supposed to last 100K I think


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

More on this. Took to my mechanic friend. #2 cylinder is dead, 25 lbs compression. He feels a burnt valve, broken valve spring or something like that. At the least, the head has to come off. 
He mentioned that he heard GM had extended the warrenty on some of these engines, he is looking into that. Not getting our hopes up
Anyone heard anything about GM and this warrenty? It has just over 60,000 mikes on it.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

No one wants to comment on this?

Guess GM wants nothing to do with this, I guess they are within their rights, warranty is up. 
I removed the valve cover and tuned the engine over slowly. The rocker arms seem to move as they should, so I don't think it's a broken spring or something, maybe a burnt valve. 
Anyone had burnt valves in these?...What may have caused this? Car was not abused.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Put the cylinder on top dead center compression stroke. 

Install threaded hose in to spark plug hole. Fill with air. And listen for leaks. Burnt intake will leak out the air filter housing. Burnt exhaust will leak out the exhaust. Bad piston rings will leak through to the crankcase and be heard with the oil cap off. 

I don't think there's any manufacture that covers the engine for life or whatever. They ALL have a timeframe. And have no control to how the car is taken care of or when something happens. 

IN todays world where the majority won't even do an oil change in a timely manner. And usually wait till there's a need to replace something. LIke cabin filters or transmission fluid or spark plugs, etc. 

There are tons of people who doing nothing but add gas, expecting their cars to last forever.

You may have a legitimate claim. You may not.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Put the cylinder on top dead center compression stroke.
> 
> Install threaded hose in to spark plug hole. Fill with air. And listen for leaks. Burnt intake will leak out the air filter housing. Burnt exhaust will leak out the exhaust. Bad piston rings will leak through to the crankcase and be heard with the oil cap off.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I get it....just a bit frustrated right now. It's my grand daughters first car and I feel bad for her. 
My mechanic friend suggested the air thing, going to do that, but I think we are going to be pulling the head. Can the head be removed without removing the whole timing cover?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

poncho62 said:


> Yeah, I get it....just a bit frustrated right now. It's my grand daughters first car and I feel bad for her.
> My mechanic friend suggested the air thing, going to do that, but I think we are going to be pulling the head. Can the head be removed without removing the whole timing cover?


The forum will have to answer that for you. I have no idea. I retired from wrenching almost 20 years ago. 

Probably not though, as you'll have to remove the timing chain. And align it back together.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The head does indeed get pulled off with the timing chain and front cover in place. It requires special tools to remove and install the head and time the engine.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Check when the car was first sold. If it was in 2014 (last of the 2013 close out), it could still have a powertrain warranty.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> Check when the car was first sold. If it was in 2014 (last of the 2013 close out), it could still have a powertrain warranty.


Checked with GM and the dealer that sold it to us....No dice. 

Anyways, had the head pulled. Exhaust valve in #2 cyl has a chunk out of it, see pics...I have never seen anything like this before. I have seen burnt valves, but never this. Anyone else seen this in these engines?

My mechanic suggests a junkyard engine. We found one with 41,000Km (25 K miles) ...going in this week.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's just a burnt valve. Possibly caused from hot spots from oil consumption.

Do you run 87 Oct? With retarded timing, exhaust temps get very high on turbo engines. The valves are sodium filled to help them handle the heat better, but carbon holds heat and can slowly weaken the metal. 

Our Volvo took out 2 valves on different cylinder @230k. Had been consuming oil for a while from a worn turbo, and pulling a long hill on 89 octane helped it along. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

Engine was not using any oil and only 60 K on it...........


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

poncho62 said:


> Engine was not using any oil and only 60 K on it...........


Never had the PCV check valve issue?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Never had the PCV check valve issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not that I am aware of...She only has had the car for 2 months.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

poncho62 said:


> Not that I am aware of...She only has had the car for 2 months.


Looking at the pictures of the head, that cylinder with the burnt valve has much more carbon deposits than the others. Might have been a bad ring in that cylinder too? Who knows.

If you are keeping the intake manifold from your current engine with the new one, make sure the orange check valve is still visible in the little port.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you do go with a junkyard motor, if you have the space, I would keep the old turbo and possibly the down pipe cat, heck, I'd even consider keeping the water outlet, valve cover and manifold.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

Will keep what I can. The junkyards around here want the old engine to send to rebuilders as cores.


----------

